# barnacle buck



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

http://www.northamericanwhitetail.com/w ... 1barnacle/

dont know if this has been posted before but i thought this was pretty cool so i figured id post it up.


----------



## bigboresonly (Jan 29, 2007)

Very Cool! I have a Buck Masters, or one such magazine at home, that have a lot of odd deer in it. I'll have to see if this is among them. I have seen some weird ones, 3 and 4 main beams 4 or 5 dropped tines, cactus bucks with just a wad on their head that looked nothing like antlers. This one is unique, because it actually has antlers associated with the cactusing (is that a word?). I have seen some truely astounding non- typicals this year. My best so far, ( and probably in my life) is the 162 4/8 non-typical I got in 2001. Add another 100 points to that, and you have some of the ones killed this past season.


----------

